
The 8000th Busy Beaver number eludes ZF set theory - moyix
http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2725
======
tromp
"a 4,888-state Turing machine that halts iff there’s a counterexample to
Goldbach’s Conjecture"

I constructed a 267 bit binary lambda term

defined in
[https://github.com/tromp/AIT/blob/master/goldbach.lam](https://github.com/tromp/AIT/blob/master/goldbach.lam)

and pictured in
[https://github.com/tromp/AIT/blob/master/goldbach.gif](https://github.com/tromp/AIT/blob/master/goldbach.gif)

that normalizes iff there’s a counterexample to Goldbach’s Conjecture

------
ccvannorman
Wow. Great read for aspiring math geeks like myself.

